# جوهر الإيمان المسيحي الحي وكيف نعيشه



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

جوهر الإيمان المسيحي ينبض بقوة حياة خاصة تستطيع أن ترفع الإنسان لحضن الله بسهولة، هذا أن وعاه الإنسان وعاش به كما هو وببساطة الأطفال محباً لله القدوس الذي هو مصدر وجوده وحياته وأساس خلاصه وقوة شفاءه...​فجوهر الإيمان يقوم على أن العداوة التي نشأت بسبب التعدي وسقوط الإنسان بحريته وإرادته مختطفاً قضية الموت لنفسه، قد أبطلها الله الثالوث القدوس، الله المحبة، بالمصالحة التي حدثت في المسيح يسوع، أي صنع صلحاً بينه وبين الإنسان الساقط تحت سلطان الخطية والموت: 
[ الذي صالحنا لنفسه بيسوع المسيح وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة ] (2كورنثوس 5: 18)
[ لأن ناموس روح الحياة في المسيح يسوع قد أعتقني (فكني، حررني) من ناموس الخطية والموت ] (رومية 8: 2)

 هذه المصالحة في الإيمان المسيحي النابض بالحياة، لا يُمكن أن تتم إطلاقاً عن طرق ملائكة أو رؤساء آباء ولا أنبياء عظام مهما من كانوا هم، بل فقط عن طريق الثالوث المحبة خالق الكل، ففداء البشرية واتحادها بالله تممها الله بمحبته وبنفسه، لأن صورة الله ومثاله التي فقدها وشوهها الإنسان بسقوطه، ليس باستطاعة أحد - على الإطلاق - إعادتها بكامل عملها إلا إذا كان هذا الإنسان خالقاً، وقادر على تجديد الخليقة، أي انه يكون إلهاً قديراً !!!
 لأن من هوَّ الذي يقدر على أن يُعيد صورة الله في داخل نفسه، إلا لو كان له القدرة على الخلق أو التجديد، وهذا يستحيل على البشرية ككل ولا حتى الملائكة أنفسهم !!!
 فالإله المتجسد شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح الواحد مع الآب في الجوهر، هو وحده فقط بصفه أن به كان كل شيء، فهو القادر أن يَرُد ويُعيد إلى جنسنا الساقط صورته الإلهية الأولى الذي شوهناها، ويُعيد مثاله المفقود في داخلنا  ويجعلنا واحداً معه بقدرته كفعل نعمة ممنوح من الآب في شخصه القدوس...
 لذلك في قانون الإيمان الحي نعترف بالرب المسيح أنه هو [ مولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور، نور من نور، إله حق من إله حق، مولود غير مخلوق، مساوٍ للآب في الجوهر ] 

 مشكلة الإنسان اليوم، أنه يُريد أن يعيش بعقله الهابط روحياً والمضغوط بقوى فلسفية ونفسيه، ومُقيد بعجزه وضعفه الذي يُعاني منه ويشعر أنه مُعاق عن الوصول للحياة مع الله، ولا يستطيع أن يتذوق حُرية الابن الحقيقي لله، بل وحينما يحاول أن يدخل في علاقة مع الله يضع بنودها في حدود حريته المُقيدة تحت جهاده الشخصي وقدراته الخاصة، وأن تقدم قليلاً في الطريق الروحاني بشق الأنفس، يقدم لله عبادة في حدود الجسد، فهو يعطي العشور وينفذ الصلوات بقدر الإمكان ويخدم في الكنيسة ... الخ ... لكي في النهاية يصل لإرضاء الله الذي يظن أن هذه هي الطريقة التي تُرضي الله وتريح قلبه من ثقل إحساسه بالخطية، وخوفه من عقاب الله في النهاية، هذا العقاب – حسب ظنه – هو الذي يتذوق منه في حياته اليومية بآلامه ومعاناته مع الدنيا وما فيها، ويظل يشكو الظروف منهاراً لأنه كان يظن أن الحياة ستكون أفضل وأحسن مما يظن...

 للأسف الكثيرين اليوم لا يعون ولا يدركون عمل المسيح الرب في عمق التدبير الخلاصي، بل اقتصره البعض على إزالة الخطية وكأن هذا هو كل شيء، وكأن عند إزالة خطية آدم ينتهي الموضوع وينتظر جهادنا الشخصي لنتبرر، لأن البعض ينظر أن المشكلة كلها تنحصر في خطية آدم وحده وهي العائق الرئيسي للإنسان...

مع أن المسيح الرب لم يأتي إلينا فقط من أجل إزالة عائق الخطية عموماً، ويُزيل سلطان الموت، بل كان الهدف أن يزيل هذا العائق ليُدخلنا في سرّ التبني، لا كمجرد مرتبة أدبية عالية شريفة، أو مجرد حياة أخلاقية سامية أو لمجرد عبادة لله ببنود وناموس له شكل جديد يختلف عن القديم، أو ليهبنا ديناً جديداً لنتدين ونعيش بشكل أسمى أو أعظم من باقي الأديان وأكثر وعياً من باقي الناس، طبعاً هذا ليس عمل الرب يسوع في ملء الزمان على الإطلاق، بل عمله الحقيقي يتلخص في:

 أنه أولاً أعطانا الحرية بفكنا من سلطان الموت ووهبنا حياته الخاصة وعرفنا سرّ بنوته للآب، وأدخلنا فيها (بالتبني)، لكي به أي بشخصه، يصير لنا حق الدخول للأقداس العُليا كبنين متطبعين بالطبع الإلهي فينا لكي يسكن ويستقر كل واحد فينا في الحضن الإلهي مع مع القديسين، لذلك بكونه هوَّ النور شع علينا بقيامته فجعلنا عملياً أن نكون نور العالم، أي صرنا نور مثله لأنه أخذ طبعنا الخاص وقدسه ومجده تمجيد على نحوٍ خاص، وأعطانا نوره، وأصبح يشع فينا نصرته مُعطينا سلطانه على الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو...
 فكابن وحيد – حسب الطبيعة – للآب تمجد بقيامته من الأموات لنتمجد معه أيضاً لأننا واحد معه (من جهة انه اتخذ جسم بشريتنا)، لا بالتشريف ولا بمجرد الاعتقاد أو الاسم أو الشكل، إنما واحد فعلاً وعلى مستوى تجسده الشخصي الحقيقي في ملء الزمان حسب التدبير !!!
 حتى أنه بعد ما تمم عمله لأجلنا أعطانا ختم البنوة أي الروح القدس نفسه لكي نكون مختومين كبنين لله الآب في الابن الوحيد: [ الذي فيه أيضاً أنتم إذ سمعتم كلمة الحق إنجيل خلاصكم الذي فيه أيضاً إذ آمنتم خُتمتم بروح الموعد القدوس ] (أفسس 1: 13)

 اليوم يا إخوتي علينا أن نُدرك ونعي وعياً عميقاً جداً، أبعاد إيماننا الحي بالمسيح يسوع لندخل في هذا السرّ العظيم بتقوى، سرّ الوحدة مع الله بالروح القدس الذي يُغيرنا إلى شخص المسيح ابن الله الحي [ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)، لنصير لله أبناء فيه على المستوى الواقعي العملي، حينئذٍ فقط ستسقط الخطية وحدها بدون عناء منا، بل وسيسقط كل عائق يمنعنا من أن نقترب من الله الحي، الذي يشع فينا نور ابنه الوحيد، وهو الذي يعطينا الأسلحة التي بها نجاهد ضد مكائد عدو الإنسان الحقيقي أي الشيطان، ويهبنا نعمة لكي نثبت فيه ونغلب الخطية وكل ميول لا يتفق مع صلاحه، لأن لنا طبع نوراني جديد يرفعنا إلى علو المجد مع المسيح في سرّ تواضع التقوى بعمل الروح القدس في داخلنا، هذا أن آمنا فعلاً وخضعنا للروح القدس بإرادتنا طائعين الوصية بالمحبة، وفي هذه الحالة نتحرر ونعبد الله بالروح والحق، وليس حسب حركات الجسد وبنود قانون أو ناموس حرفي، إنما كبنين يحبون أبيهم في المسيح فيفرحوا به جداً ويصير هو فرحهم الحي، وتتدفق المحبة في القلب بالروح :
[ محبة الله قد انسكبت في قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا (رومية 5: 5)
 فنحب الله من كل القلب والفكر والنفس والقدرة، ومستحيل أن نكف عن الصلاة أبداً أو قراءة كلمته وحفظها في القلب ووضعها على الرأس بإكرام شديد، بالحياة بها في ملء قوتها:
[ فأن هذه هي محبة الله أن نحفظ وصاياه ووصاياه ليست ثقيلة ] (1يوحنا 5: 3)
[ من حفظ كلمته فحقاً في هذا قد تكملت محبة الله، بهذا نعرف إننا فيه ] (1يوحنا 2: 5)
[ بهذا أُظهرت محبة الله فينا أن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به ] (1يوحنا 4: 9)
وفي هذه الحالة لن نشكو أو نئن تحت ثقل الخطية لأنها ستسقط بسهولة ويُسر ونغلب بقوة غلبه يسوع التي في داخلنا، ولذلك نجد الرسول يقول: [ أحفظوا أنفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الابدية ] (يهوذا 1: 21)


فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة (رومية 6: 4)
 لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته (رومية 6: 5)
 عالمين هذا أن إنساننا العتيق قد صُلب معه ليبطل جسد الخطية كي لا نعود نستعبد أيضاً للخطية (رومية 6: 6)
 فان كنا قد متنا مع المسيح نؤمن إننا سنحيا أيضاً معه (رومية 6: 8)
 فأن كنا أولاداً فأننا ورثة أيضاً ورثة الله ووارثون مع المسيح إن كنا نتألم معه لكي نتمجد أيضاً معه (رومية 8: 17)
 الذي لم يشفق على ابنه بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين كيف لا يهبنا أيضاً معه كل شيء (رومية 8: 32)
 وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع (أفسس 2: 6)
 مدفونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها أقمتم أيضاً معه بإيمان عمل الله الذي أقامه من الأموات (كولوسي 2: 12)
 وإذ كنتم أمواتاً في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم أحياكم معه مسامحا لكم بجميع الخطايا (كولوسي 2: 13)
 متى أُظهر المسيح حياتنا فحينئذ تظهرون أنتم أيضاً معه في المجد (كولوسي 3: 4)
 فإذ لنا أيها الإخوة ثقة بالدخول إلى الأقداس بدم يسوع. طريقا كرسه لنا حديثاً حياً بالحجاب أي جسده. وكاهن عظيم على بيت الله. لنتقدم بقلب صادق في يقين الإيمان مرشوشة قلوبنا من ضمير شرير ومغتسلة أجسادنا بماء نقي. لنتمسك بإقرار الرجاء راسخا لأن الذي وعد هو أمين. (عبرانيين 10: 19 – 23)


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أبريل 2012)

ما اعظم جوهر الايمان المسيحى


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

وهبنا الله حياة الإيمان لكي نتعمق ونتأصل في الحق
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض؛ كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

> فدفنا معه بالمعمودية للموت حتى كما أقيم المسيح من الأموات بمجد الآب هكذا نسلك نحن أيضاً في جدة الحياة (رومية 6: 4)


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الجميله أخي الحبيب 
ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس 
ويسكن فىك بروحه وسلامه العظيمين 
طلب محبه
ممكن تشرحلي الجزء المًقتبس أخي الحبيب​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك الجميله أخي الحبيب
> ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس
> ويسكن فىك بروحه وسلامه العظيمين
> طلب محبه
> ممكن تشرحلي الجزء المًقتبس أخي الحبيب​



سلام لشخصك الحبيب في ربنا يسوع
المعمودية هي الموت مع المسيح ودخول القبر معه أي الدفن، أي بالمعمودية صار لنا شركة في الموت الكامل مع المسيح، لأن الجسد الذي أخذه المسيح الرب، والذي جاز به الآلام والصلب والموت والدفن هو جسدنا، أي انه اتخذ بشريتنا، وفيها كل واحد له نصيب، أخذ جسدنا، أي طبعنا البشري الخاص، وأضاف إليه بالنسبه له ملء اللاهوت جسدياً، أي أنه اتحد بجسم بشريتنا وجعله واحداً معه، لذلك نحن نجوز معه كل ما جازه في نفس ذات الجسد، وهذا يتم فينا سراً بالمعمودية لكي نموت عن الخطية ونحيا بالبرّ: [ الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة، لكي نموت عن الخطايا، فنحيا للبرّ ] (1يطرس 2: 24)، بحيث لم يعد للخطية في الجسد قوة بعد أن أكمل الرب، مسيح الله، دينونة الخطية وأفراغها من سلطان الموت الذي تحمله، ومن هُنا كانت إشارة الرب يسوع المسيح ذات معنى وواقع فعلي حينما قال للتلاميذ الرسل بالنسبة للكرازة: [ عمدوهم ( أي أصبغوهم ) باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس ] (متى 28: 20 )، وقد عاشت الكنيسة هذه الوصية العُظمى في الواقع العملي، فصار التعميد بالتغطيس في الماء ثلاثة مرات، حيث يصير الدفن للجسد إعداداً له للقيامة بالخروج من تحت الماء. لأن الماء يُمثل الموت والدخول تحته يمثل الدفن، والخروج منه يُمثل القيامة، وثلاثقة ايام تُشير لمدة دفن يسوع الذي في اليوم الثالث قام ...

الدفن مع المسيح الله الكلمة المتجسد، مبدأ روحي لاهوتي كتبه القديس بولس بتركيز هكذا: [ مدفنونين معه في المعمودية التي فيها أُقمتم أيضاً معهُ بإيمان عمل الله الذي أقامه من الأموات. وإذ كُنتم أمواتاً في الخطايا وغلف جسدكم، أحياكم معهُ مُسامحاً لكم بجميع الخطايا ] (كولوسي 2: 12و 13) ...

عموماً القصد اللاهوتي من المعمودية هو العبور بالإيمان والاشتراك بالروح في آلام المسيح الرب وموته، لكي ندخل في سرّ قيامته، أي أننا نموت عن إنساننا العتيق أي القديم بكل أعمالنا السابقة التي عملناها، ونقوم خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع بمعمودية القيامة، وبذلك ندخل في سيرة جديدة بخليقة جديدة لها سلوكها الخاص، [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)
ولذلك يقول الرسول عن السلوك الجديد بسبب القيامة مع المسيح في المعمودية: [ وأما الآن فاطرحوا عنكم أنتم أيضاً الكل، الغضب السخط الخبث التجديف، الكلام القبيح من افواهكم، لا تكذبوا بعضكم على بعض، إذ خلعتم الإنسان العتيق مع أعماله ( في المعمودية ) ولبستم الجديد ( صرتم خليقة جديدة في المسيح، وصار لكم طبع جديد ) الذي يتجدد للمعرفة حسب صورة خالقه ] (كولوسي 3: 8 - 10)
وكلمة جدة الحياة = الحياة التي تتجدد ولا تشيخ أبداً، اي حياة الروح ​عموماً حينما قال القديس بولس [ نسلك ] أي نسير أو نتحرك، قصده أنه يوضح شركتنا في الموت والقيامة مع المسيح، لكي نحيا ونسير أي نسلك سلوك الروح لحياة جديدة، ولو أكملت باقي هذا الإصحاح ستجد أن القديس بولس الرسول يتحدث عن كيف متنا مع المسيح الرب الله الكلمة المتجسد وأننا نلنا قوة القيامة لكي لا نعود نُستعبد للخطية مرة أخرى أو نقع تحت سلطان الموت، لأن المعمودية تعطينا قوة على مدار حياتنا كلها، أن نستمر نمارسها بخلع مستمر دائم لكل ما هو عتيق ولبس كل يوم ما هو جديد بإنسان جديد نلناه في المعمودية .... أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة معك
​


----------



## مينا إيليا (29 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك موضوع رائع جداااا 
ربنا يعطنا أن نسلك بالنعمة المعطاه لنا وليس بأوامر الناموس ، لكي نعرف أن ندخل إلي العمق في المحبة والإيمان وأن ندرك مدي البنوه المعطاه لنا


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2012)

ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب..
سؤال..


> عموماً القصد اللاهوتي من المعمودية هو العبور بالإيمان والاشتراك بالروح في آلام المسيح الرب وموته، لكي ندخل في سرّ قيامته، أي أننا نموت عن إنساننا العتيق أي القديم بكل أعمالنا السابقة التي عملناها، ونقوم خليقة جديدة في المسيح يسوع بمعمودية القيامة، وبذلك ندخل في سيرة جديدة بخليقة جديدة لها سلوكها الخاص، [ إذن أن كان أحد في المسيح يسوع فهو خليقة جديدة، الأشياء العتيقة قد مضت هوذا الكل قد صار جديداً ] (2كورنثوس 5: 17)


هل معني هذه المشاركه أن الأنسان المؤمن بالمسيح ويتخذه مخلص له
 ...يكون هذا الأنسان دخل فى الشراكه مع الروح القدس..ام يجب المعموديه..؟​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

مينا إيليا قال:


> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك موضوع رائع جداااا
> ربنا يعطنا أن نسلك بالنعمة المعطاه لنا وليس بأوامر الناموس ، لكي نعرف أن ندخل إلي العمق في المحبة والإيمان وأن ندرك مدي البنوه المعطاه لنا



آمين يا أروع أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب..
> سؤال..
> 
> هل معني هذه المشاركه أن الأنسان المؤمن بالمسيح ويتخذه مخلص له
> ...يكون هذا الأنسان دخل فى الشراكه مع الروح القدس..ام يجب المعموديه..؟​



أولاً يا صديقي الحلو، الإيمان الحي يحرك قلب الإنسان للاشتياق للمعمودية
ليدخل في سر الميلاد الفوقاني، والمعمودية أساس سرّ الدخول في شركة الثالوث القدوس
وأحياناً الله يُدخل الإنسان في سرّ المعمودية بطريقة إعجازية لأسباب خاصة للغاية وتحدث في أضيق الحدود
ولكن الأساس والقاعدة العريضة الجوهرية ضرورة المعمودية كما علمنا الرب نفسه ووضعها شرطاً للحياة
أقبل مني كل حب وتقدير، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------

